# 100k viewers reached thru PR Web



## fivefinger-D (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey all!

Its Five Finger D, I just thought that I would drop some direction on where you could go to get some _*primo marketing help*_. I am also new to starting and running my own business but I want the best tools to ensure my success just like the rest of you. Well after visiting a few sites like *johnnycupcakes.com* (_I am a lifetime fan of his stuff and his movement_) reading entrepernuer.com articles and several months of research I ran across this sight called *PR WEB*. You must check them out. They do press releases, and they range from 80.00 to 360.00 all while teaching you how to rank high in the search engines blah blah blah. Heres the link PRWeb in Plain English 

Five Finger D


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

have you tried this?


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

They make it sound so easy but I'm sure there's more to it then sending out information. You have to make it something interesting that is valuable to others and something that people want to share. If you don't do that there is no point to using this service.


----------



## blahblahblah (Apr 2, 2008)

Back when I was doing marketing in the Consumer Electronics and Computer Electronics business, we would go through MarketWire.com and release our PR pieces via there. I can honestly say that we gain a huge amount of traffic onto our website using MarketWire, whether it was people who actually were interested in our product or not it help generate recognition and help us established our brand. The key on doing these Press Releases and distributing it through a portal like MarketWire or PR Web is keywords that are searchable SEO. Price can vary depending on the amount of words are in the Press Release ... etc


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

jkruse said:


> They make it sound so easy but I'm sure there's more to it then sending out information. You have to make it something interesting that is valuable to others and something that people want to share. If you don't do that there is no point to using this service.


I have used this in the pas and it works great. Yo can go with the 80 and do fine but the 160 option works better. Your PR usually makes it to Google news in about 3 days. You put in your PR info, select regions you would like to target, industries you want to target and BOOM. I have not received less than 100,000 views on any 1 PR. 

It is worth trying at least once. Granted, if your PR sucks, no one will read it. Write about something interesting and attention grabbing. PR writing is a work of art in itself.


----------



## iwearyourshirt (Dec 16, 2008)

So you guys are saying you wrote a Press Release for your t-shirt companies, submitted it to one of these websites (MarketWire, etc) and got 100,000 page impressions???

Hard to swallow that one..


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

erm, whats an impression?


----------



## blahblahblah (Apr 2, 2008)

iwearyourshirt said:


> So you guys are saying you wrote a Press Release for your t-shirt companies, submitted it to one of these websites (MarketWire, etc) and got 100,000 page impressions???
> 
> Hard to swallow that one..


Why is it hard to swallow? Do you know that the amount of sites and visibility these Press Release can get? It depends on content on the Press Release too, if you have something interesting and it sells to the reader then they will probably view your site. 

The main purpose of using Press Release in terms of marketing is to 1) generate a buzz in the industry 2) gain brand recoginition and 3) another form of advertising. 

Will it hit 100k all depends on what your trying to promote, and how interested people find it. No one is saying just throw out a PR and then you will automatically generate 100k looks...but this actually can help you obtain that goal.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

iwearyourshirt said:


> Hard to swallow that one..


however hard it may seem to swallow, the site is very high ranked on search engines and news sites. When the PR is posted it is *through* their website, giving you the ability to have your web page shown in a window (in addition to any links in the PR you add). Though you do receive many impressions, they may not directly be to your website but the PR with your information.

This is a tried and tested method on a very reputable website. Don't knock it until you try it. I have participated in adding over 20 releases to this site that have generated lot's of revenue for the company. Spend $80-160 and you get much more back without having to spend big money on street advertising or pay-per-clicks.

Keep in mind, if you write a crappy PR, you get crappy results.


----------



## iwearyourshirt (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I just have never heard of anyone having this much success with a press release.. Maybe I have never known anyone that writes a really good one?


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

iwearyourshirt said:


> Don't get me wrong, I just have never heard of anyone having this much success with a press release.. Maybe I have never known anyone that writes a really good one?


Hard to believe but it's worth a try.


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

anyone gonna tell me what an impression is?


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

an impression refers to a single view by a person. One person can have multiple impressions. If I view your press release 20 times it would count as 20 impressions. If you have 100,000 people that visit your PR one time it would count as 100,000 impressions.


----------



## Stratego (Apr 12, 2009)

To any one who has used Pr web has anyone gone with the most expensive package they offer? And is it worth it?

Thank you in advance


----------

